# Movie Review- War of the Worlds



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

A contemporary retelling of H.G. Wells's seminal classic, the sci-fi adventure thriller reveals the extraordinary battle for the future of humankind through the eyes of one American family fighting to survive it.

*Wow, I was really creeped out by this movie. Honestly it wasnt that scary but I was in the fetal postion in my seat most of the movie. There were some really disturbing parts that I will let you see for yourself. I never saw the original so I cant judge on that part. It was a much needed good movie. I hate to say it but Tom actually looked somewhat attractive too! Also the more I see Dakota Fanning the more I admire this great young actress. *


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

After having heard how astonishingly awful this movie was, I just HAD to go check it out for myself. Some buddies and I love to go heckle bad films.

Well, it wasn't bad at all, I'm happy to report. No heckling required.

The aliens looked kinda like a cross between the ones from _Independence Day_ and some sort of dinosaur-monkey. They were actually kinda cute for supervillians.
The war machines were way cool.

The attackers were a wave of exterminators getting rid of the humans and planting their own spores in order make Earth ready for a massive invasion. Wait til you see how they decided to combine the two tasks into one. 

The visual effects in this movie were amazing. The mark of good effects is not being able to tell that they ARE effects, and this movie looks QUITE real.

It does have a happy ending, which is sort of goofy when you consider the whole rest of the film. All in all, Speilbergian sappiness aside, it was very enjoyable. I never was much of a Tom Cruise fan, but this performance was probably one of his best, if not his best; he doesn't seem to be acting, which is a sign of good acting. I don't think he'll get an Oscar or anything, though.
Dakota Fanning once again demonstrates her acting chops. I think it's funny how she often has to ACT like a little kid, which might sound strange, but if you've seen her other works you'll know that she is incredibly mature, sophisticated, and capable for her age. Kinda creepy a little. Ever since seeing her in "_Taken_" I knew that she'd be the next big thing, and I'm usually right about that. If she can avoid the pitfalls of childhood stardom she'll be huge someday.


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

The movie wasn't bad, until you compare it to the book from which it is supposed to derive. Except for the title and a few basic concepts, this wasn't "War of the Worlds," it was "Spielberg doing a SciFi vehicle for Tom-boy Cruise."

Virtually every attempt to interpret a science fiction book as a movie is a failure because:

1. They don't let REAL science fiction writers work in hollywierd

2. Hollywierd has a lot less respect for their audience than do science fiction writers

3. All of the creative writing in hollywierd is in the accounting department

4. Hollywierd caters to celebrity worship while real writers concentrate on telling a story.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

HA-HAH! Too true on all counts.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I can't wait to see it honestly! I've heard both goods and bads, now I gotta see it for myself


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> So They got the sound to work like after 45 seconds.


Thats funny. Seeing how the origional was just a audio tract over the radio. Ahhh yes progress.


----------

